# De Rosa King RS frame



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Has anyone bought or had a chance to ride this frames yet. If so, could you please provide detailed feedback. Thanks


----------



## richard747 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi

I've got a RS on order at the moment and I should be receiving it within two weeks. I'll let you know what it's like when it arrives.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Great news...please keep us posted on what you think!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

richard747 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got a RS on order at the moment and I should be receiving it within two weeks. I'll let you know what it's like when it arrives.



Richard, I see you are based in the UK...what dealer are you buying from ??


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Interesting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCYVkbQoVXo


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.cicliambrosini.com/presentazione_000041.htm


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Other good stuff

http://italiaanseracefietsen.wordpress.com/category/de-rosa/


----------



## richard747 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm getting mine from DeVere Cycles in London. Good service and a good price.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice interview about the new King RS

http://video.cyclingnews.com/2009/interbike_2009/video_player.php?id=5


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice pics on the RS

http://bikeadelic.blogspot.com/


----------



## richard747 (Dec 26, 2009)

Have you taken a look at the Japanise Derosa site? There are some good picks there as well - nice angle shots. 

Still waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> Nice pics on the RS
> 
> http://bikeadelic.blogspot.com/


Nice pics of a gorgeous Primato repainted in white.
Pics of a Pista too.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

richard747 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got a RS on order at the moment and I should be receiving it within two weeks. I'll let you know what it's like when it arrives.



Has your frame arrived yet??


----------



## richard747 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi

No news as yet. It's been six weeks now so I'm hoping it should be here soon. I've just been ordering the components I need for the build so I'll be all ready to go when it does make an appearance. 

How's it going at your end?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Richard, has the frame arrived??


----------



## richard747 (Dec 26, 2009)

Not yet I'm afraid (by the way, sorry I didn't reply to your last post - been busy lately).

I contacted the bike shop last week. He seems to be having terrible trouble with DeRosa and I'm not the only one waiting for some goods. Can't say I didn't expect a wait like this - 12 weeks seems to be the norm - but I was shocked when I read another poster to this forum had to wait 5.5 months for their bike.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

general rule: double whatever time they tell you its gonna take.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Any news on the frame arriving ????


----------



## benko (Dec 11, 2009)

*King 3 RS*

Hi,

About a mont ago I got a King 3 RS frame as a replacement for my Protos (crack in left chainstay) The new King exceeds my expectations, it is even better than the Protos. It is a bit stiffer but still comfortable enough for me (64 kg). The cornering is very good. I did not have the chance to do any climbing, but I'm sure it's at least the equal of the Protos in that area .
For a picture of my King 3 RS (and my Primato) see:

http://italiaanseracefietsen.wordpress.com/2010/06/12/twee-de-rosas-van-ben/


Ben


----------



## Worldstar (Oct 12, 2009)

i waited mine for almost 7 months


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

I've just ordered a King 3 RS custom ... Won't be here until the start of October.


----------

